# Query on CRS points calculator



## anu1234 (Sep 23, 2019)

Hi Experts,

I have completed my bachelor's in engineering from India and have 3 yrs of work experience in IT. My ielts score is S8 , R7 , L7 , W6.5. When I tried the official canadian government CRS calculator I got over all points of 379 I know I am very far away from the eligible points for express entry but I wanted to submit my profile anyways for Alberta PNP program as on August they sponsored for profiles with score as low as 350. However when I tried to create an express entry profile they rejected my application saying I am not eligible to enter into pool. Also in the express entry registration they have work experience listed for two to three yrs and four to five yrs there is no three to four yrs. Can anyone please help me ?


----------



## unitedred (Jan 18, 2019)

anu1234 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have completed my bachelor's in engineering from India and have 3 yrs of work experience in IT. My ielts score is S8 , R7 , L7 , W6.5. When I tried the official canadian government CRS calculator I got over all points of 379 I know I am very far away from the eligible points for express entry but I wanted to submit my profile anyways for Alberta PNP program as on August they sponsored for profiles with score as low as 350. However when I tried to create an express entry profile they rejected my application saying I am not eligible to enter into pool. Also in the express entry registration they have work experience listed for two to three yrs and four to five yrs there is no three to four yrs. Can anyone please help me ?


Hi 
if you have IT bachelor
i suggest you Tech Draw Ontario but last draw CRS was 435 
try to increase your writing to 7 because it change to CLB 9 ielts , then your score jump maybe 20 or 30 more scores 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
if possible for you immediately start post graduate course/certificate which WES or IQAS assess it which gives you more score
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
also if you spend 6 month energy you can get TEF Canada and use as second language .....

finally my suggestion is try to get clb 9 which W is 7 
i did CRS tool / with writing 7(remain skills constant as you) your score changed to *Grand total = 429*

good luck and regards


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Your IELTS score needs to be at least 7 at all 4 levels before you can qualify for Alberta provincial nomination with your profession. You're 6.5 on writing disqualifies you at this time.

You don't have 3 to 4 years work experience. If you have between 2 and 3 years of proven full-time experience it's that. If you have 3 years and 1 day of proven full-time experience, you have 3-4 years of experience.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

unitedred said:


> Hi
> if you have IT bachelor
> i suggest you Tech Draw Ontario but last draw CRS was 435
> try to increase your writing to 7 because it change to CLB 9 ielts , then your score jump maybe 20 or 30 more scores
> ...


6 months of study is _not_ going to get OP, who has zero experience with the French language, a TEF score that would be high enough to make any difference in their CRS ranking.

I studied French for 4 years in high school and for a year at university _*and*_ I speak it with my husband at home on occasion (we speak mainly English to each other); I would need to review for a _minimum_ of a couple of months in order to hope to do well enough on the test, and even at that, I don't know that my results would be more than upper mid table.

6 months of French language study for an absolute beginner like OP isn't worth the effort, especially when one considers OP's scores in English.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

anu1234 said:


> Hi Experts,
> 
> I have completed my bachelor's in engineering from India and have 3 yrs of work experience in IT. My ielts score is S8 , R7 , L7 , W6.5. When I tried the official canadian government CRS calculator I got over all points of 379 I know I am very far away from the eligible points for express entry but I wanted to submit my profile anyways for Alberta PNP program as on August they sponsored for profiles with score as low as 350. However when I tried to create an express entry profile they rejected my application saying I am not eligible to enter into pool. Also in the express entry registration they have work experience listed for two to three yrs and four to five yrs there is no three to four yrs. Can anyone please help me ?



Your IELTS scores aren't high enough.


----------



## Neeraj Parashar (Aug 27, 2019)

Hi, 
I am Neeraj and I am trying for AINP(Alberta Provincial programs) September AINP was 302 and mine is 329 IELTS score R 7 W 6.5 S 6.5 L 6. Can i get the Invitation from alberta. 
Please advise.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What are the language requirements?


----------



## Neeraj Parashar (Aug 27, 2019)

English and yes French but I know English only.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Neeraj Parashar said:


> English and yes French but I know English only.


I believe he meant the minimum scores required.


----------



## Neeraj Parashar (Aug 27, 2019)

Yes correct just wanted to know m i eligible for AINP


----------



## sree4ps (Dec 1, 2017)

colchar said:


> Your IELTS scores aren't high enough.



Could you share what's the ideal score for IELTS then. I'm also stuck with almost a same scenario where the CRS score is 395


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

sree4ps said:


> Could you share what's the ideal score for IELTS then. I'm also stuck with almost a same scenario where the CRS score is 395



You took a test without knowing what scores you needed to achieve????


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Neeraj Parashar said:


> Yes correct just wanted to know m i eligible for AINP


No.


----------

